# Oil has like light brown cream!?!?



## vw16vg60bbs (Jun 15, 2007)

When i open my oil filler cap on my 98 Jetta 2.0 (aba engine) and I look at the filler cap, the color is the same as when you put 2 milks in your medium size coffee! I do my oil changes every 3000 miles and there is no sludge on the valve cover. I do not loose any coolant so I dont think it mixes together.


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Oil has like light brown cream!?!? (vw16vg60bbs)*

VW 502 00 oil?
Short trips?


----------



## vw16vg60bbs (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil has like light brown cream!?!? (franz131)*

castrol 5w30 for the winter. Short trips make sense cause its not alwayz that color. vw 502 00 oil??


----------



## rs_hunter (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: Oil has like light brown cream!?!? (vw16vg60bbs)*

Here is a list of domestically available 502.00 oils...
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf
I've been very pleased with TOTAL Quartz INEO MC3, btw.


_Modified by rs_hunter at 11:25 PM 11-11-2008_


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

very little coolant water could do that. you may not notice at first but you may have a blown HG


----------



## franz131 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (fourie_marius)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw16vg60bbs* »_vw 502 00 oil?? 

In your area you'll find lots of shops selling Total and Motul.
VW specs are based on a high temp viscosity limit, you can use the same oil year-round.
I'd also recommend a flush to get all the goo out.


_Modified by franz131 at 9:04 AM 11/12/2008_


----------



## vw16vg60bbs (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Oil has like light brown cream!?!? (vw16vg60bbs)*

I changed my valve cover gasket recently. Does it have anything to do with it because I don't have a torque rench and I might of not tighened it enough?!?!?!


----------



## hollow12 (Sep 17, 2008)

you have a blown head gasket most likley


----------



## hollow12 (Sep 17, 2008)

antifreeze and oil make chocolate milk


----------



## vw16vg60bbs (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (hollow12)*

Im pretty sure thats what it is! Im gona make a leak test monday. Hopefully it's just the head gasket. Thx a lot !


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (vw16vg60bbs)*

May just be condensation that's built up in the crank case. If you take mostly short trips the engine never gets up to temp long enough to burn it off. Its a fairly common sight on the BPY 2.0T. Solution is a good old Italian tune up.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: (bcze1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bcze1* »_May just be condensation that's built up in the crank case. If you take mostly short trips the engine never gets up to temp long enough to burn it off. Its a fairly common sight on the BPY 2.0T. Solution is a good old Italian tune up.

+1, take her out and drive her like you stole her.


----------



## mk4slow8v (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: (water&air)*

^^ yes! common problem on 2.0l.....i just went and checked mine and same thing. check/replace oil breather seal and the seal on the oil cap as well


----------

